# Seat post set back on 595



## HammerTime-TheOriginal (Mar 29, 2006)

What is the range of seat post set back on 595 (i.e. center of saddle clamp to center of seat tube)?


----------



## chas (Aug 10, 2006)

The setback range on the 595 E-Post is approximately 15mm to 40mm. I measured from the center of seatclamp to center of seat tube.

*[email protected]*


----------



## ilan (Nov 27, 2006)

chas said:


> The setback range on the 595 E-Post is approximately 15mm to 40mm. I measured from the center of seatclamp to center of seat tube.
> 
> *[email protected]*


I tried measuring the length of this seatpost by using the picture on the website and the fact that there is a 3cm graded ruler on the picture, which allowed me to estimate the scale of the reproduction. I estimated the length at 7.5 to 8.0 cm from bottom of seatpost to center of rail. Do you know the exact value? 

By the way, this is important, because I would have to fit the bike in a box, so I needed to know the size of the built bike, without seatpost.

Thanks,

-ilan


----------



## chas (Aug 10, 2006)

From the center of the saddle rail to the bottom lip of the post is about 80mm, give or take one or two mm's.

*[email protected]*


----------



## ilan (Nov 27, 2006)

chas said:


> From the center of the saddle rail to the bottom lip of the post is about 80mm, give or take one or two mm's.
> 
> *[email protected]*


Thanks,

-ilan


----------

